# Harpist Roll Call



## spiferoo

Any other harpists here? 

If this is true what kind of harp do you play and what style are you?


----------



## 4girls4harps

*Harpists out there*

We are a professional harp quartet based in the UK called 4 Girls 4 Harps. You can read our blog on http://4girls4harps.blogspot.com/

We all play on Salvi pedal harps and also have small electric Camac harps as well!

Hope you find some other harpists too!


----------



## snailmailtrail

Me!!
I'm a pedal harpist from NZ!


----------



## rabidharpist

I'm a classically trained harpist. 

If by "style" you mean what kind of music, I play classical and contemporary solo, ensemble and orchestra pieces. Orchestra is my passion, and I definitely prefer classical (or at least stylistically classical) music to contemporary (I worship Bach, I feel lukewarm about Hindemith, and I'd prefer not to play Copeland, if I can help it.)

If by "style" you mean what technique... sort of mixed. I grew up learning Salzedo, but when I left for college, my new teacher taught me French; I'm currently taking lessons again from the original Salzedo teacher. So I incorporate facets of both schools of technique when I play; I keep my right arm/ wrist on the soundboard and tend to keep my palms facing down, but I also keep my elbows up and I like to be flexible with raising and a bit of expressive gesturing. I think I've actually benefitted from learning both methods, because I can incorporate different technical aspects as they work best for me. 

Some harpists and harp teachers take a super rigid stance on schools of technique, (even going so far as to get a bit snobby about student lineages.) and they will refuse to teach a student who isn't fully "converted" to their choice method of technique I've always been pretty relaxed and pragmatic about it, personally. The purpose of technique is to facilitate playing- to relieve stress on the player, to enable optimum execution of the music, etc, so if a certain hand position allows you to play a passage with greater ease and musical integrity, well... then technique is doing it's job, and I think the name you attach to that technique is of little importance. 

Anyway, I own and adore a concert grand Lyon and Healy Style 30 in ebony, with a brass crown on top. It has an absolutely gorgeous sound, especially in the lower registers. Whenever I'm in a practice slump, I always remember how lucky I am to have such a high-quality instrument, and I try to pick myself back up for the sake of the harp. 

In any case, it's nice to know there are a few other harpists around here!


----------



## Ravellian

This is so cute 

I didn't know there were this many harpists, period


----------

